# windows 7 won't recognize roland gx-24



## kim and him (May 21, 2010)

installing new roland gx-24 with windows 7 and don't get the "new hardware" message and can't find the GX-24 in the cutter/printer dropdown. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Install driver first? Then plug in when told. If you are never told. Then install driver and reboot. Then plug in usb. That does not work then try different usb ports.


----------



## kim and him (May 21, 2010)

will do. thank you very much


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Make sure you are using the driver from www.rolanddg.com it is the most up to date. Also you will need to know if the version of 7 is 64 or 32 bit so you are installing the correct driver for you OS. Hope this helps.
CW


----------



## kim and him (May 21, 2010)

Thanks CW. We are all set.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

